# A substitute for wheat flour



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Most experts recommend stockpiling flour as part of ones long term survival preps. That's all well and good, but making bread out of it takes a lot of time effort skill and energy to pull it off. And you're stuck with eating the same item - bread every day.

I would propose as a flour substitute Ramen Noodles. Before everyone gets their panties all in a wad. Stop and look at what goes into making Ramen Noodles _ Wheat Flour. Now I realize that the soup base for these noodles adds a lot of stuff to one's diet, but taste and variety are two things these packets have over plain bread.

Also anyone that can boil water can make a decent meal out of Ramen. Baking bread takes skill.

How many packets would one need to maintain a 2200 cal diet - 4 - 6 of the packets https://www.maruchan.com/products/ramen/ or three of the tub meals https://www.maruchan.com/products/bowl/

Add a half a can of spam, a half a can of fruit and a packet of ritz crackers and you have the basis for days ration:vs_awed::vs_awed::vs_awed:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ramen is just calories, very low in nutritional value

How about amaranth. You can grow your own and eat most of the plant from sprouts to seeds. Has a complete protein high in lysine, also minerals and vitamins.

"One of the most desirable elements of amaranth grain is the fact that it features lysine in much larger quantities than other grains (some grains have none at all). Lysine is an essential amino protein for the human body, which makes amaranth a "complete protein". This is very desirable for human health, as it delivers all the essential amino acids to create usable proteins within the body, thereby optimizing the metabolism and ensuring proper growth and development. This is why for indigenous cultures and those with limited access to diverse food sources, amaranth grain represents a vital component of their diet."

https://www.organicfacts.net/health-benefits/cereal/amaranth-grain.html

https://hort.purdue.edu/newcrop/afcm/amaranth.html


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

https://www.cricketflours.com

Another source


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> Most experts recommend stockpiling flour as part of ones long term survival preps. That's all well and good, but making bread out of it takes a lot of time effort skill and energy to pull it off. And you're stuck with eating the same item - bread every day.


I disagree. First of all flour is not recommended for long term storage but wheat berries are. Once you ground wheat berries into flour, that flour only lasts a few years... certainly nothing like the 30+ years of wheat berries.

Why would you think bread is the only thing that can be made from flour? How about pancakes, pasta, cakes, cookies, biscuits, dumplings, cream of wheat breakfast, etc., etc. How much skill does it take to cook a pancake or flatbread in a skillet? Not much skill needed to boil some wheat berries for breakfast. I guess if one doesn't have the skill set to do something with flour then I'd guess their odds of survival would be pretty slim.



Real Old Man said:


> I would propose as a flour substitute Ramen Noodles. Before everyone gets their panties all in a wad. Stop and look at what goes into making Ramen Noodles _ Wheat Flour. Now I realize that the soup base for these noodles adds a lot of stuff to one's diet, but taste and variety are two things these packets have over plain bread.
> 
> Also anyone that can boil water can make a decent meal out of Ramen. Baking bread takes skill.


Would you rather have Ramen noodles 3 meals a day for months or have the variety offered by wheat? As you state, you make noodles from wheat, so why store a processed food when you can just as well have the core ingredient... and have it store longer?

There are all sorts of skills needed to survive after a crisis. Cooking meals is just as important as any other. If all one can do is boil water, then they are in for a world of hurt, IMO.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Ramen is just calories, very low in nutritional value
> 
> How about amaranth. You can grow your own and eat most of the plant from sprouts to seeds. Has a complete protein high in lysine, also minerals and vitamins.
> 
> ...


Funny 6 packs would give one 54% of their daily protein requirement and 24% of their dietary fiber, and 54% of their required Iron. Calories no more hollow that white bread nor pasta.

And a whole lot easier to stockpile for an emergency


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

stowlin said:


> https://www.cricketflours.com
> 
> Another source


Good one. Course harvesting those little critters can be a chore. Wonder if they've ever tried locusts


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> How about amaranth. You can grow your own and eat most of the plant from sprouts to seeds. Has a complete protein high in lysine, also minerals and vitamins.
> 
> "One of the most desirable elements of amaranth grain is the fact that it features lysine in much larger quantities than other grains (some grains have none at all). Lysine is an essential amino protein for the human body, which makes amaranth a "complete protein". This is very desirable for human health, as it delivers all the essential amino acids to create usable proteins within the body, thereby optimizing the metabolism and ensuring proper growth and development. This is why for indigenous cultures and those with limited access to diverse food sources, amaranth grain represents a vital component of their diet."


You know amaranth is an integral part of my seed stores and might be the single best food one could grow. It is actually part of a family of weed (pigweed) and therefore grows like one. It doesn't need to be pampered. As you state, the entire plant can be eaten and yes the seeds make a very nutritious flour. I've grown test plots of it and have come to the conclusion I doubt I'd try to use the plant for the seed, as they are so tiny & rather hard to process. Not impossible, by no means, as humans have done so since ancient times. So for me, my plans are to use the plant for the nutritious leaves & use it as a heat loving, drought tolerant summer green to take over when the cool weather greens play out. I'll use corn for my flour and more than likely use the seed heads for the farm animals.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

You can add flour to a broth I believe it is called gravy. Something I plan to do later today when I thicken up a broth I plan to serve over noodles . Noodles you can make from flour. 

Most cultures make a flat bread often cooking it on a hot stone. You do not have to have an oven.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Gang! This is only an alternative to storing things which some new folks may not have yet developed the skill sets some of us old farts have. Not everyone has fifty years of accumulated knowledge to draw on.

As for three meals worth of Ramen there's enough variety that folks won't get bored.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ramen Noodles are ok for a filler but little nutrition in them. Flour has endless uses. You may also consider Flour from Cat tails.
Yes a bowl of Ramen Noodles will keep you going for a while, they are a great comfort food some times. We prized them highly in the Army a break from MRE's. For a real treat try the Korean version of Ramen Noodles.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> Gang! This is only an alternative to storing things which some new folks may not have yet developed the skill sets some of us old farts have. Not everyone has fifty years of accumulated knowledge to draw on.


But isn't the point here to show folks the proper way & items to store? All my experience tells me to store what you currently eat, or as close as possible. That is why wheat is my number one store. The normal American generally has wheat product most every day, if not for all three meals. Who do you know that eats, beans, rice or Ramen noodles every single day... and for more than one meal a day? I think beginners need to understand this & store a balance of food, based upon what they currently eat & what is cheap & stores long term.



Real Old Man said:


> As for three meals worth of Ramen there's enough variety that folks won't get bored.


Do me a favor & run a test. Try eating Ramen noodles 3 times a day for a week. If you make it that far, then go for a month. Then imagine doing it for a year. Now imagine having flour (and someone who knows how to cook). Which would be the easiest to make a year?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

The proper way? According to Red Neck? No offense, but alternatives are what we all ought to be looking at. As for flour and baking, I get to see that every day at the prison I work at. Whole wheat flour (which is what some have recommended) bread and rolls were just about the most hated food (per Inmate.com). We changed to regular flour (white bread) and moral picked up. Still and all most will make up a bowl of two packs or Ramen noodles, cheese and etc. 

As for rice every day, we've done that pretty much for the last 8 years now and suffered no ill effects.

But hey feel free to preach your brand of nutrition just don't shout down others that don't agree with you


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Im still trying to figure out how to use ramen noodles to make a sandwich....


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> Im still trying to figure out how to use ramen noodles to make a sandwich....


You havent worked hard enough. Our inmates use the noodles and the spicy beans in a taco shell and do quite well with it. If you want I 'll see if one ill give me their recipe when I go back in on Thursday


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Some Ramen noodles are very nutritiouos as Japanese soldiers used them and rice for some time.
I know many countries eat various types of Ramen, am i missing something?
ALso, what about almond flour. Daughter uses it for bread.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Gluten Free Rice Flour is in our stores as well as a nice supply of wheat flour and wheat berries (shout out to @*******)


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Gluten Free Rice Flour is in our stores as well as a nice supply of wheat flour and wheat berries


And I also keep a rather large supply of oats, which likewise are gluten free.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> But hey feel free to preach your brand of nutrition just don't shout down others that don't agree with you


I haven't shouted you down or been disrespectful. I simply disagree. I still stand by my post one should store what they currently eat. I think most everyone in America eats more flour based product than Ramen noodles. If that is the case for any given prepper, then IMO they should store wheat.

I do keep two cases of Ramen noodles in my stores. They serve a purpose but at least for me, they would never come close to replacing wheat. Maybe a better argument if you mentioned rice or beans but even then, I eat more wheat than those too.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I eat rice at least four times a week, half the time more, kid eats it also, sets good in our stomachs.

I have two tons of it stored, our primary food source along with dried beans using a 4 to 1 ratio.

Garden veggies are thrown into the mix, a Mulligan stew, sometimes homemade dumplings are added.

They are both bland, which suites our digestive conditions, I do add some spicing.

The days of hot peppers, pepperoncini and Tabasco are long gone.

We eat Ramen with added garden veggie goodies.

Of course we could post SHTF, use ground, bleached and bromated liberals as a last resort.

I do have a few hundred pounds of wheat berries stored for making tortillas and biscuits.

Ground and bleached flour has a relatively short shelf life.

There is a lot of corn grown around here, and the sacked stays up well in storage.

I can double grind fifty pounds an hour if needed.

Have quite a bit of whole stored, just don't remember how much.

It is dent corn.

No butter and sugar corn is available dried around here, and what I grow we eat up.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Nothing wrong with storing Ramen Noodles..The self life for Ramen isn't so hot, but then neither is the shelf life for bread flour. In any event, you can always make torltillas with the flour if there's no yeast available, or do sourdough.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> Im still trying to figure out how to use ramen noodles to make a sandwich....


Smash them a bit with a spoon while still in the bag , cook as normal drain pat dry place on your choice of bread with and thing you care to add.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Anybody use zatrians black/red beans and rice? Lots more calories and better protein than ramen/pasta 

That was a backpacking staple.

What some don't seem to comprehend is both a calorie and a complete protein. that is why qiunoa and amaranth blow wheat /rice/corn away

Any quinoa amaranth growers in northeast USA here? Another related which I grow is lambs quarters, complete protein better than spinach, seeds are like quinoa but smaller/more difficult to harvest


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I can't tolerate quinoa. It puts my digestive system through the wringer.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> Good one. Course harvesting those little critters (crickets) can be a chore. Wonder if they've ever tried locusts


A friend raised crickets until they moved. Will do so again as soon as new house is straightened away. 
Made flour and used it in her baking. She was kind enough to notify people before serving her baked 
good. It's been a long time since service, but I could probably eat bugs again.


----------

